# CKS in Buena Vista 10% off new boats and 15% off gear for April



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Print this add and bring it to CKS in Buena Vista and get 10% off any new boat or board and 15% off your accessories. A special thanks to all of our customers from the last 20 years. Have a great and safe day on the water. 

CKS Store


----------

